# Help with Furnas Drum Switch and Westinghouse electric motor.



## Phonnold (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel like I am missing something simple here on how to get this all wired up but not sure what it is.  I have a Furnas Reversing Controller and a Westinghouse  1/2 HP Type FZ motor, it is single phase and can be wired for 110 and 220.  It is also a capacitor start motor.  Terminal setups for both the switch and the motor are drawn up in the attached diagram.



First this seems to not be a normal Furnas switch as most of them seem to have the L patter contacts when switched one way or the other and this one doesn't.  I also haven't been able to find a wiring diagram for this motor,  they seem to be 5 or 8 and this motor has 7 leads.  5 as terminals on a board and 2 as wires next to the board.   I have ohm'd the motor and gotten the following out of it.

4,3 to 2,1 = 2.5 ohms
4,3 to 0 = 1.5 ohms
2,1 to 0 = .3 ohms
Red to Yellow had a ohm reading them dropped to 0,  is this the capacitor?
Everything other combo is showing open.  

So I think there are motor windings between 4,3 and 2,1 but not sure.  I would like to get this wired up so that I can use it as 110v right now.  Then once I have access to 220, next couple months or so, rewire the motor for that.  So sort of stuck here. What am I missing?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## rdhem2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Give this a go my friend---------

*L1* from cord to C and jumper to B on switch

*L2* from cord to D on switch

Four wires from switch to motor labeled L1, L2, A, E,

F on switch to 1/2 on motor

*L2* from cord to 3/4 on motor

A on switch to red on motor

E on switch to *yellow* on motor

if motor direction does not match switch label, interchange red and *yellow*

Now go make some SWARF!


----------



## Phonnold (Oct 24, 2013)

So I have this motor figured out now and understand why it wasn't working.  I had some config on the motor wrong.  Here is what it really is.

4 - coil - 2
3 - coil - 1
0 - thermal fuse - 1

Red - capacitor - coil - Yellow.


I was able to get it wired into the drum switch as well and can make it switch direction with the switch.  It is currently just sitting on the bench so I am not sure if the direction is correctly wired or not.  Need to get it mounted back on the mill to find that small piece of info out.  But now that I know the correct layout swapping the start winding leads is a easy thing to get done.  

Next up is to get some new belts.  Ones that were there when I got it were pretty bad.  On closer inspection one of them was almost broken through. So some more steps still before I can create some swarf.  

Philip


----------

